# Android 5.0 for Moto E



## rohitshakti2 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi friends,

Has the Android 5.0 been released for Moto E in India.  If yes, pls share the link, how to do it etc and should we upgrade our phone as I have heard that it makes phone slower.

Regards


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2015)

From what I have heard, Android 5 actually makes the phone faster. But I haven't used it myself yet.

When the upgrade is available, you should get a notification in your phone and it will be able to upgrade itself.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

I think soak test is going on in India.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 18, 2015)

THe OTA flashable file is out, if you haven't received the update, you can flash that, but it will void warranty.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2015)

soak test and main update? what is difference?


----------



## polupoka (Feb 19, 2015)

*Hello*.... I think my _14 hours research_ can help you! I have a moto X 1st gen(no lollipop  still) and my cousin has a moto E...he pleaded me to give his phone lollipop taste as there is so many links in XDA developers forum!

so,my cousin's moto E have no root,bootloader locked and running kitkat 4.4.4.
I tried the method by prince.d.emperor (link-[ULTIMATE GUIDE] [Rooted/Non Rooted] Update â€¦ | Motorola Moto E | XDA Forums )but everytime during boot the system stop updating and showed error and rebooted saying update to your moto e wasn't successful!!!
now,the solution is -if like me* you have also flashed your moto E using some guide*(for me I used this awesome guide by Viraj- Viraj's Blog: Flash Stock ROM [Firmware] & Lock Bootloader on Moto E! )then you have to flash the stock recovery image of kitkat 4.4.4- just-search in xda ..there are lots of post about this..in my case I followed this- [STOCK RECOVERY][CONDOR][4.4.4]recovery.img | Motorola Moto E | XDA Forums
after that you can follow the method by prince.d.emperor mentioned above. If never flashed(updated via ota only)then I guess u can directly follow prince.d.emperor's guide.
this way* moto E boots and the upgrading of android was complete(took 20+ minutes!!!)*
Have a good day ahead..... I will be happy if any moto E user has suceesfully upgraded to lollipop with the help of this post!  ~_*pray for my moto X 1st gen*_


----------



## $hadow (Feb 19, 2015)

Soak test is testing before the mass rollout.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Feb 19, 2015)

I hav'nt put any ROM on my moto e.

So by when can I expect official moto e 5.0 for my phone in india.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Soak test is testing before the mass rollout.



ok thanks.. but why so?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ok thanks.. but why so?



To remove bugs before mass rollout. Try finding leaked OTA update on XDA.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> To remove bugs before mass rollout. Try finding leaked OTA update on XDA.



okay... thanks..


----------



## Minion (Feb 19, 2015)

rohitshakti2 said:


> I hav'nt put any ROM on my moto e.
> 
> So by when can I expect official moto e 5.0 for my phone in india.



Mostly moto E will gets Android 5.0 update this month if everything goes well with soak test.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> To remove bugs before mass rollout. Try finding leaked OTA update on XDA.



Here is your answer.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Feb 23, 2015)

But why should we put a leaked OTA on Moto e which has bug and also void our warranty.  Better wait for a few more days and wait for its official release without bugs.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2015)

rohitshakti2 said:


> But why should we put a leaked OTA on Moto e which has bug and also void our warranty.  Better wait for a few more days and wait for its official release without bugs.



It doesn't void warranty. Not everything done unofficially voids warranty mate. And the bugs aren't so serious that they can destroy your phone or suddenly delete all your data. Motorola does perform internal testing before public testing.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 23, 2015)

Can someone give me a better guide for flashing that lollipop image to unrooted, locked bootloader moto e, I cant find guides that have a bit noobish language for me to understand.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 23, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Can someone give me a better guide for flashing that lollipop image to unrooted, locked bootloader moto e, I cant find guides that have a bit noobish language for me to understand.



flash update, guide..
[ROOT-FLASHABLE] Lollipop [UPDATE] | Motorola Moto E | XDA Forums

other
0. [GUIDE] Restore Moto E Stock Firmware [UPDATâ€¦ | Motorola Moto E | XDA Forums 
1. [Root][Moto E][Guide HowTo]How to root Moto â€¦ | Motorola Moto E | XDA Forums
2. [GUIDE]Unlock Bootloader - Moto E [UPDATED] | Motorola Moto E | XDA Forums
3. [GUIDE] All-in-One Moto E Beginner's Guide | Motorola Moto E | XDA Forums
4. [GUIDE] Restore Moto E Stock Firmware [UPDATâ€¦ | Motorola Moto E | XDA Forums
5. *forum.xda-developers.com/moto-e/general
6. *forum.xda-developers.com/moto-e


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 23, 2015)

BRO I DONT want to Root.


----------



## Minion (Feb 24, 2015)

Then wait for official release.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2015)

There is no use of flashing the update. Even after a full flash update to both moto g and moto x (2nd gens) they are full of bugs.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 24, 2015)

No people are saying that you can. Flash without root, and for moto e XDA guyz are saying that it is pretty good without lags. Good reviews from them.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Feb 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> There is no use of flashing the update. Even after a full flash update to both moto g and moto x (2nd gens) they are full of bugs.



And what about Moto E...?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

rohitshakti2 said:


> And what about Moto E...?



Well I haven't used the phone so idea regarding that.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 11, 2015)

official lollipop update came??? asking??


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 11, 2015)

Nop, soak test image is out and is stable, not official tho, waiting for a long time now.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 11, 2015)

^^^^ okay... i thought after 2nd gen they will start rolling out lollipop update.. but still nothing..


----------



## Minion (Mar 12, 2015)

Thought they will provide moto E update after releasing moto E 2nd gen. no update till date, tired of waiting for official lollipop update will either get custom rom or dump this phone altogether.

Even rooting this phone is such a pain in ass.

In future i am not getting any moto phones.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah rooting moto is a pain.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 26, 2015)

is it coming in week??? or have to wait more time???


----------



## Minion (Mar 26, 2015)

God knows when they will release android 5.0 update.I have already lose hope.


----------



## nztsolutions (Mar 27, 2015)

Android 5 is not working properly. have some issue on Wi-Fi and network also.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 31, 2015)

5.1 have all fixes... I think they will directly give 5.1 instead of 5.0..


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> 5.1 have all fixes... I think they will directly give 5.1 instead of 5.0..



That would be a bad idea. If the direct update of 5.1 came it would be going to make the user force to make a factory reset.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> That would be a bad idea. If the direct update of  5.1 came it would be going to make the user force to make a factory  reset.



As I told you, it's 5.1 you will get.. google it 
I always preferred/did/told flashing updates... Don't mess with that messy OTA thingy.. It can ruin your device.


> As some of you might know, we've been testing Lollipop 5.0.2 upgrades on  Moto X (1st Gen), Moto E (1st Gen) and Moto G with 4G LTE (1st Gen) in  several regions. In parallel we have started testing Lollipop 5.1 which  was recently released by Google. Given the improvements in Lollipop 5.1,  we have decided to move all efforts to upgrade these devices directly  from KitKat to Lollipop 5.1.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> As I told you, it's 5.1 you will get.. google it
> I always preferred/did/told flashing updates... Don't mess with that messy OTA thingy.. It can ruin your device.



For good or for bad. This will tell how the devices react to the lollipop. Since 5.0.1 partially messed all the devices and devices are still suffering from memory leak. I am hoping for 5.1.1 to fix this.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> For good or for bad. This will tell how the devices react to the lollipop. Since 5.0.1 partially messed all the devices and devices are still suffering from memory leak. I am hoping for 5.1.1 to fix this.



hey don't worry, on my nexus 5, 5.1 works better than 5.0,5.0.1,5.0.2.. its better update always..
5.1.1 is not coming... it's going to 5.2 directly I guess.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> hey don't worry, on my nexus 5, 5.1 works better than 5.0,5.0.1,5.0.2.. its better update always..
> 5.1.1 is not coming... it's going to 5.2 directly I guess.



Mine N5 is also working fine. But N7 2013 goes sluggish after 2 days of non restart. Even chrome opening takes like 10 sec.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 3, 2015)

^ ohh

- - - Updated - - -

Android 5.1.1 Spotted In SDK Manager, Suggests New Lollipop Update Is Right Around The Corne


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

^^Yup that's what I am talking about.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 15, 2015)

^^ how much time for update???


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2015)

^ Probably my Mid May if we're lucky :X


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 21, 2015)

is it available ? lollipop?


----------

